# NTEAA Meeting Information



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: October NTEAA Meeting*

Well, 
19 folks came to the meeting today! I'm pretty happy with that. 
Thanks to all of you. 
Jared, now you have that "EV'er smile". Isn't it great?
Rich thanks for bringing the GE Electrac to show and for showing us 
your waste oil conversion.
Mike thanks for coming so far to the meetings.
Thanks to all you "regulars" and you new "regulars" for coming out I 
hope all got something out of the meeting.
We had 3 EV cars, 1 EV tractor, 1 hybrid, and a waste oil Ford. 
We have grown up to be a real club. I promise we will start our 
meetings from here on with a "correct" business meeting as we should 
and then go "informal". 
Bill will get back to the officers with a final report on the 501C 
item and we should have a short up and down vote on what we will do 
for that next month. 
Our next meeting should be a working meeting. Steve has offered to 
have us up the the Ranger's home for a look. We'll get that finalized 
and posted by Nov 1st or so.
I posted a couple of pics in the "meeting photo" area. 
Hope to see everyone next month
John

Email from the President of NTEAA, John Brecher


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

November 2007 meeting will be held at Steve's house:

11/10/07 (this Saturday) at 2 PM to 4 PM.

Address: 6548 Grovewood Dr, Plano TX 75023

Directions: That's north of the Spring Creek and Independence
intersection in Plano. Go north on Independence, turn right on
Shadywood (just after you top the slight hill, before you reach the
next signal light). Grovewood Drive begins when the Shadywood makes a
hard right. It is the pinkish brick with white trim two story to the
right of the street light right in front of you. Texas and US Flags
will be out if weather permits. There will be a NTEAA sign in the yard
at well.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*December NTEAA Meeting Information*

Saturday December 8th, 2007 

At Aviation Institute of Maint. School, Love FieldAirport
From 10 AM to 12 PM 

7555 Lemmon Ave. DALLAS, TX 75209


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

January meeting will be held at a fellow members home, in order to help with his conversion project, and to build up one or maybe more LionEV lithium modules for my EV experiment. Come visit us at David's place:



Saturday January 12th, 2008 

At David Murray's Home
From 12 PM to 2 PM (could possibly go later) 

407 Kevin Miller Rd., Kennedale, TX 76060


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

The Febuary 2008 meeting will be at the Aviation Institute of Maint School, Love Field, Dallas, Texas:

The address for "mapquesting" is: 

7555 Lemmon Ave.
Dallas, Tx 75209
Date - Feb 9th
Time - 10 AM 

Phone/Email Contact information at: www.nteaa.org


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*March 2008 - Meeting Information*

March 2008 meeting has been changed to this location:

Saturday March 8th, 2008 

At Paul Schaffer's House
From 10 AM to 12 PM (could possibly go later) 

430 Ridge Crest Drive, Richardson, TX 75080


Contact Number : 972-670-5288


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

NTEAA's April meeting will be on Saturday the 12th, at the Plano "Living Green" Expo. Directions, etc are located at: www.nteaa.org

We're also going to have several vehicles there for our outside display, brochures, business cards, and lots of stuff to look at. We've planned to have a booth at several other Expo's in the Dallas/FortWorth area during the next couple of months.


----------

